
Ask HN: Leaving US, how to manage bank accounts - wheretolive
I am an Indian Citizen, moving out of US and might not be able to come back to US for some time. I am guessing others might have had similar situation too.<p>How do you manage your US account from overseas? Can I create a bank account in some safe country such that I can transfer and deposit dollars? Has anyone ever been locked out of their accounts?
======
scrollaway
You might consider ensuring your bank account can be fully managed over the
phone, internet, and app.

In the US, one such bank I know of is Simple
([https://www.simple.com](https://www.simple.com)).

It's perfectly fine to keep a bank account in a country you no longer live in,
but make sure to update your address accordingly, otherwise the IRS may think
you still live in the US.

~~~
wheretolive
Cool, will do that!

------
foobarbazetc
Just tell the bank you’re moving for work and it’s open ended.

It’ll be close to impossible to reopen a US account once you’ve left the
country. There are usually onerous fees and conditions on USD accounts in
other countries. It depends on the country/bank.

